
Microsoft’s Surface Book Is Almost a Great Alternative to Your MacBook Pro - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2017/02/03/microsofts-surface-book-alternative-macbook-pro-review/
======
LordWinstanley
I'm curious as to how much money 'journalists' get paid for penning this type
of non-article? I've seen more depth in a layer of graphene!

To save you time clicking the link, the 'article' contains the following info:

1\. The screen detaches with a click

2\. Windows is different to OSX

3\. A price comparison

What more do you need to know!

